# Favorite S & W interior wall paint?



## straightedgellc (Jul 12, 2014)

I would like to know what people's favorite S & W interior wall paint is.

I really like this cashmere product. It has a self-leveler in it and it covers really good...:thumbup:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Sher-Scrub eggshell if I am not spec'd to use something else. 
Emerald is good, I think Duration sprinkles too much when being rolled. 200 is good. Don't care for 400. Super Paint is OK. 
I used to use Cashmere on new construction, they never could make a single match a 5 gallon bucket so if I had a bunch of touch ups then I had to buy a 5. 
Not a fan of Cashmere because of that.


----------



## straightedgellc (Jul 12, 2014)

Never heard of that before sher-scrub? I'm not sure if they carry that down here, i'm going to have to look into this


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Sher Scrub is junk, the flat has a slight sheen so it's no good for ceilings. Cashmere is what I used exclusively for walls and 200 for ceilings. I didn't find coverage as Cashmere's strong point but rather just appearance and workability. Super Paint is crap, might as well use Behr. Duration is ok but way overpriced. 

SW employees could only match their face to their ass, matching a 5 gal versus 1 gal has nothing to do with the product line.


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

We use the 200 a lot. I also like the cashmere.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

all paints have self levelers, the paint choice is the price point of the job, turn and burn tenant turns, property solutions 8.35 a gallon, good work, loxon, sherlastic, a100, super paint, duration, harmony, etc.


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

I like the SuperPaint for most of my basic residential repaints. It doesn't spray all over the place like cheaper paints, but it is still affordable.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

CHB for ceilings, dead flat. 
I don't like SherScrub flat, only the eggshell. 
Sherwin's computer decides what tint to put into what colors. If I am using a color from their color deck then the machine should be able to match it perfectly. It never did. I had numerous sales reps and higher ups out to address the problem. Their solution was to sell me a 5 at a gallon price when needed for touch up.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> CHB for ceilings, dead flat.
> I don't like SherScrub flat, only the eggshell.
> Sherwin's computer decides what tint to put into what colors. If I am using a color from their color deck then the machine should be able to match it perfectly. It never did. I had numerous sales reps and higher ups out to address the problem. Their solution was to sell me a 5 at a gallon price when needed for touch up.


Nothing is perfect in color matching, every deck, every tint machine, every batch is different. That's why your supposed to purchase all the paint for a job at the same time from the same store and the same batch. If the color is way off then the formula is probably wrong. That's all done at corporate and they've had it wrong before. But SW employees should be able to match it manually.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

In a perfect world I would always buy exactly how much paint I need every time. But ...
I expect box stores to screen up. Not a paint store.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

When you need to cover crayons & markers on walls (sorry I dont clean crap, hire a cleaner for that) I highly recommend prep-rite problock latex. Lay it on thick, don't work it at all. Covers in one coat with no bleed through.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> In a perfect world I would always buy exactly how much paint I need every time. But ...
> I expect box stores to screen up. Not a paint store.


I know, I used to over buy but now I tend to under buy when I'm paying $40-$50 per gal. I dealt with SW for about 20 years their incompetence, among other things finally got to me.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Apr 20, 2014)

Emerald all the way.


----------



## straightedgellc (Jul 12, 2014)

I tried emerald two times and wasn't that impressed. I'm sure its really good paint it just didn't seem to go to far and for the price that adds up quick...I also had finishing issues with a red wall. I had to go buy a gallon of duration to make it look right. Maybe it's the applicator's fault! :whistling


----------



## Twpaint (Aug 1, 2014)

We use a lot of ProMar200 or if you're looking for a good step down paint from that Property Solution goes on well.


----------



## straightedgellc (Jul 12, 2014)

I used that property solutions first the first time recently... I was like gosh she got the cheapest paint she could find. I was surprised it was half way decent. It covered and applied well!


----------

